# 56 Columbia



## Monark52 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here`s a bike i picked up over the weekend off Craigslist, it just needs tires and cleaning. I have a question about it...is this what they call a "coffin tank" model? It had a headlight which i`m assuming was a torpedo.

Any estimates on the value? I paid next to nothing for it and i`m starting to really like it and may keep it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 9, 2009)

That is the coffin tank.

I don't know what their value is, but what a great bike!!!

If you decide not to keep it let me know.  The only Columbia that I have is this, and I wish I had something that represented the brand better.





Shane


----------



## Gordon (Jan 10, 2009)

*Hey neighbor*

Shane, if you ever get to the Eastern part of your great state, look me up and I'll show you my bikes. I have a nice little 24 inch boys Columbia balloon tire that wouldn't set you back too much. I'm in Williston, ND.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Neighbor!

Likewise if you ever make it this way.  Jen and I would love to show off the bikes to someone who appreciates them.

Regards 
Shane


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice Columbia! How bad is the chrome? It doesn't look all too bad... with a cleaning and polishing that would bike look really nice. Great find.


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 12, 2009)

The stem is kinda crusty and the wheels are too far gone but everything else should clean up well.

I was thinking about painting the rims the same color as the bike, or maybe put a used set of wheels on it.

So many projects!


----------

